# [gelöst]Genkernel Error

## Beelzebub_

Hallo

ich habe gerade Gentoo installiert und bin bei der Kernel installation. Ich habe es mit dem normalen kernel versucht, ich weis aber nicht, was ich alles aktivieren müsste, deshalb versuchete ich es jetzt mit dem Genkernel.

Aber beim compilieren kam eine Error und ich weis nicht mehr weiter.

--

collect2: ld gab 1 als Ende-Status zurück

make: *** [busybox_unstripped] Fehler 1

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.20

* Running with options: --makeopts=-j9 all

make: *** [busybox_unstripped] Fehler 1

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.20

* Running with options: --makeopts=-j9 all

* ERROR: Failed to compile the "all" target...

* -- End log... --

* Please consult /var/log/genkernel.log for more information and any

* errors that were reported above.

* Report any genkernel bugs to bugs.gentoo.org and

* assign your bug to genkernel@gentoo.org. Please include

* as much information as you can in your bug report; attaching

* /var/log/genkernel.log so that your issue can be dealt with effectively.

* 

* Please do *not* report compilation failures as genkernel bugs!

*Last edited by Beelzebub_ on Sun May 27, 2012 9:17 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Beelzebub_

Ich habe den fehler glaube ich gefunden. Es könnte ein fehler in der make.conf sein. Ich habe march jetzt auf native gesetzt.

----------

## Beelzebub_

Jetzt bekomme ich fehler 2....   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Max Steel

So ist es leider schwierig. Was passiert denn wenn du an deinen genkernel Befehl noch ein --verbose anhängst. Damit wir auch die fehlerhaften Zeilen zu gesicht bekommen (also die verursachenden.

----------

